# Sword of Sasuke [P - 01]



## Mangaka (Jun 3, 2006)

Phjuu that took me some time,, so folks what do ya think.. again I am playing around with the colours .. Red - my favourite colour btw ;D   yanna!


----------



## marckingma (Jun 3, 2006)

My god, that is amazing :amazed


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 3, 2006)

Thats good but i don't like all that red in there but good job.


----------



## kadoman (Jun 3, 2006)

Phew, it looks hot in there! 

LOVE the choice of colours...red is good for this cover I think - danger, heat, excitement...yup.  

Hmm...I like everything about the lower half (where Sasuke is concerned and the lower half of the snake).  All the dark spaces in between objects works really well too.  Sasuke's body colouring is absolutley AMAZING and his hair is fucking out of this world.

I wonder if the light that is above him (focusing on the head of the snake) however, could be toned down somewhat?  It seems very disco ball-ish, as though he's standing outside of a nightclub (or red light district!).  Also, the blade...what would it look like if it was slightly more reflective?  Currenty, it appears a little dull.

Other than that - holdy toledo batman - it's awesome!!


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 3, 2006)

wow that looks simply amazing great job man....


----------



## mukashi-banashi (Jun 3, 2006)

wow the clothing is awesome - I like the red colors


----------



## Kaki (Jun 3, 2006)

Damn they just keep getting better!! OmG.....are you doning any FAQs or tutorials. 
Very painting amazing.....


----------



## Neji (Jun 3, 2006)

thats amazing, the red golw makes it seem so cool


----------



## az0r (Jun 3, 2006)

wow thats awesome


----------



## Pep? Le Pew (Jun 4, 2006)

I think both versions look very good


----------



## kadoman (Jun 4, 2006)

God DAMN that second version fucking rocks!!!!!!  I _do_ like the 1st version - dont get me wrong.  But the 2nd one is just 'edgy' man.  Look at how much bolder the colours are now - esp. where Sasuke is concerned, and the snake now looks sinister and creepy.  Snake and Sasuke aren't hiding behind fuzzy light now...they're 'in your face'.  Totally out there.  Sasuke looks like he's gonna chop _my_ head off! I'm keeping both versions of course.  Gets me excited this artist does.  Whoo!

P.S - this is the best one so far.  Best one that combines the red and sense of danger in a sutble way.

Edit: I see you've changed the blade and made its edge brighter so it looks sharper. Way to go!  And I never noticed the sheath behind him in the 1st one whereas now it stands out.


----------



## Mangaka (Jun 4, 2006)

kadoman : Thank you ,, wonderfull words like always.. you rock! ..I love it that you dare give me both good critic and bad ( bad as in - the things that should be changed  ,, not that the critic itself is bad .. it's wonderfull ;D : Thanks !

Lighthalzen : Thank you ;D


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 4, 2006)

very very cool


----------



## Neji (Jun 4, 2006)

the first version is even better


----------



## Mangaka (Jun 4, 2006)

Sank you guys ;D hihi


----------



## UchihaMangekyou (Jun 4, 2006)

Differente, but worthy of an Uchiha. nj


----------



## kadoman (Jun 4, 2006)

Mate, can you upload a higher resolution image of the 2nd version?  It's pretty small and fuzzy at the moment.  

Heh...I keep noticing new things: shading on his left hand!


----------



## Mangaka (Jun 4, 2006)

Well the beautiful thing that happened. is that.. I uploaded it on photobucket.. and it resized itself.. don't know how... and then I deleted the original from my deskop.. and now whats left is this small version,,, doesn't matter now cause I am doing it all from the start....and it's looking goood. i must say ;


----------



## BakaKage (Jun 4, 2006)

Awesome coloring!! I like it alot


----------



## kadoman (Jun 5, 2006)

Mangaka said:
			
		

> Well the beautiful thing that happened. is that.. I uploaded it on photobucket.. and it resized itself.. don't know how... and then I deleted the original from my deskop.. and now whats left is this small version,,, doesn't matter now cause I am doing it all from the start....and it's looking goood. i must say ;



WHAT!  You DELETED it from your desktop?  Are you insane? Arghhh!!!  Artists! That's my favourite one of all so far!!!

Nevermind...I will cosole myself with the fact that you're working on a new one.


----------



## Mangaka (Jun 5, 2006)

Well here you have the new one... phjuu this took me some time . heheh but I like it. ..


----------



## kadoman (Jun 5, 2006)

Holy...shit! 

OK.  I am officially your rabid fan.  You are officially The Akatsuki Leader.

Jesus, where did you pull that one out of?  Look at how beautiful that snake is! Brown...good colour to go with.  His eye looks awesome!  Love how you've worked the shading on his belly and the bits of glow light on his scales.

Look at how much Sasuke's purple rope stands out!  One of the first things that caught my eye - that, and his purple fingernails (very cute) so don't change that.  The shading on his left hand is unbelievable, as is the blade, which is looking bloody lethal - nice darker tones further down it.  Also like how you've made his top look like silk.

By the way, colour matching is a nice touch - the purple rope, fingernails and purple line on his sword all contrast nicely with the creams of his hand, sword and snake's belly.

I am...so astounded!


----------



## Mangaka (Jun 5, 2006)

The third time I do things are always the best.. I am a three step boy.. strange. 


I must say your knowledge in art (colours -shadowunderstanding)  are really great. As an colourist I enjoy such things that people see the matching and patching I put onto the drawings. Thank you greatly - Wonderfull words from wonderfull people. Always nice!


----------



## sasuke_uchiha01 (Jun 5, 2006)

hi! my name is sasuke_uchiha01, but you can just call me sasuke!


----------



## sasuke_uchiha01 (Jun 5, 2006)

hi! my name is sasuke_uchiha01, but you can just call me sasuke!


----------



## sasuke_uchiha01 (Jun 5, 2006)

hi! my name is sasuke_uchiha01, but you can just call me sasuke!


----------



## sasuke_uchiha01 (Jun 5, 2006)

hi! my name is sasuke_uchiha01, but you can just call me sasuke!


----------



## Aman (Jun 5, 2006)

AWESOME! 

There really are some talented people here. 

Reps.


----------



## Yondy (Jun 5, 2006)

Holy fuck you are god, will you marry me?


----------



## Emery (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks sweet.  I really dig the blade.


----------



## Mangaka (Jun 6, 2006)

Sasuke: Thank you for the 4 post. hehe

Aman: Talent .. naaah         Hardworking - yes ^__^   Thank you for the sweet words.


Kiiroi Senkou_ If your a girl then yes heheh


Emery: Thanks


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Jun 6, 2006)

Damn that looks sweet.


----------



## Mangaka (Jun 9, 2006)

muhahahha thank uu ^_^


----------



## sasukescherryblossom (Jun 11, 2006)

It's gorgeous, I love the colors.


----------



## Anbu-itachi (Jun 11, 2006)

that must take like... ages,


----------



## Slips (Jun 11, 2006)

That really needs to be a wallpaper Excellent job


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 11, 2006)

wow that looks great.
i like the green color on sasuke's shirt and the snake looks great.


----------



## ANBU_Elite (Jun 11, 2006)

awesome!!  i love the chidori sword


----------



## Mangaka (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh :$  hih thank you guys .. wonderfull words from wonderfull people.. I am a proud colouring dude and to belong to this forum ^_^ wonderfull folks !


----------



## sasuke_uchiha01 (Jun 20, 2006)

So..... how is everyone today!


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2006)

This one is still amazing.....


----------



## PsyBomb (Jun 22, 2006)

whoa... MAJOR reps for this one, man. Excellent work.

"May your blades never dull" </WoW>


----------



## Mizoguchi (Jun 22, 2006)

that is a powerful glow there.....


----------



## Snufkin (Jun 27, 2006)

wowowowowwowowowowowowwwwowow  *dies and then dies again* all the shading is brill and very realistic, my only problem is on the first two the highlight on the right shoulder seems a bit insanely bright, on the red one i would have maybe made it red, (so that it fits in) and i love the little details on the third one (the fingernails sword stripe etc) which just give it that added extra oomph, I dont know which hair I like better because they are both AWESOME but the second one looks more comivy whereas the first one seems to go for realismBUT JUST AMAZING some of my fav colorings ive seen 


Foxen


----------



## Neji (Jun 27, 2006)

yes, thats one of the best coloring of that cover ive seen, the red glow is brilliant


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jun 27, 2006)

nice touch, love the whole red shading thing you've got going on.


----------



## Mangaka (Jun 27, 2006)

Wa wa vooom.. thank you poeple.. always a pleasure to make people happy with my colourings.. mavaaaa ;D  sank you minna!


----------



## Shinigami (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow its amazing.  You have skills my friend you have skills.


----------



## FartyFarty PoopyPants (Jul 7, 2006)

Not bad man, not bad at all.


Like how part of the image/picture/whateveryouwantocallit fades away.


----------



## Aria (Jul 8, 2006)

omg I LOVE IT!!


----------



## Seany (Jul 8, 2006)

Amazing job!


----------



## Mojim (Jul 8, 2006)

OMG...it's gorgeous 

Good job


----------



## Mugiwara (Jul 8, 2006)

Damn that's.. One of the best colourings I've EVER seen!

Du har talang!


----------



## ~TR~ (Jul 10, 2006)

Great god, that one is just heavenly, I just really love it from the red lights to the color of Sasuke's har, it's really awesome man! great work


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 10, 2006)

dufiuwshedfkh!! 

It's so pretty! I'm lovin' the red colors.


----------



## Suzie (Jul 10, 2006)

Way Cool!


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 10, 2006)

dear god! those are f*cking awesome!!!!! *reps*


----------



## Clue (Jul 10, 2006)

That looks fantastic.  Great job.


----------



## Akatsuki_Orochimaru (Jul 10, 2006)

great pictures.definetly.i colored that one with basic colors....so i hvent worked on it too much lately so its nothing to be proud of for me yet...


----------



## Yosha (Jul 18, 2006)

Mangaka said:
			
		

> Phjuu that took me some time,, so folks what do ya think.. again I am playing around with the colours .. Red - my favourite colour btw ;D   yanna!




that looks amazing


----------



## cathydecker (Jul 18, 2006)

I love the red shirt--it's so much more Sasuke than a white one! The red eyes of Sasuke and the snake are so sinister--It's great!


----------



## DarkFire (Jul 18, 2006)

holy crow that's good, the red makes it look bloody to me


----------



## Tsumi (Jul 19, 2006)

the red tones are gorgeous


----------



## Sesqoo (Jul 19, 2006)

This is one of the best coloured covers I've seen tbh


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow! Thats some amazing coloring there! A+++ Great! Sasuke looks badass aswell.


----------



## rbc (Jul 19, 2006)

thats awsome


----------



## mustang (Jul 19, 2006)

incredible


----------



## Key (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow, someone have a gift. Red is also my kolor, good stuff.

PROPS!!!


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 21, 2006)

that is amazing.
just amazing. 
sugoi.


----------



## ogar555 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ooooh! Very nice !


----------



## Mansewerz (Jul 24, 2006)

Did you photoshop color it or do it by hand? anyways, its awesome.


----------



## Alyssa08 (Jul 24, 2006)

The second one is great! The color is awesome!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 24, 2006)

I love his hair.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 24, 2006)

I love his hair.


----------



## Feathers! (Jul 24, 2006)

The first version is suppah cool.  REd is a strong color.  I like them both.


----------



## KageMane (Jul 25, 2006)

Awesome work!

I never thought that picture to be so warm!


----------



## PIB-Chaotic (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks like you just added a gradiant to the original O.o


----------



## JBarnz008 (Aug 16, 2006)

Awesome......Reps.

The Red let's it look like the sun is setting or something. Love It.


----------



## alexaxel (Aug 21, 2006)

thats so cool


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 24, 2006)

yeah, that is awesome. i like your work. keep it up.


----------



## angelinoshi (Sep 6, 2006)

the red light just really makes Sasuke stand out.  [nods]  It gives him a "I can kicck your @ss look"  Good job!


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Sep 6, 2006)

Love it! OMG "amazing" red is my fav color too, Keep up the good work! Your effort really shows


----------



## Chieri Blossom (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow, I like this a lot . Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jessie (Sep 9, 2006)

:amazed OOOOOoooooooo......nice effect!

Makes him look dangerous! 

Everyone: THATS BECAUSE HE IS! 

He-he


----------

